# Help



## Won (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am new to this site. I have a collection of 1400+ CDs most are Deutsche Grammophon label. They are the collection of a late relatives, and we have no idea how to go about selling these or know how much any of these are worth. Any help would be gratefully appreciated?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Won said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this site. I have a collection of 1400+ CDs most are Deutsche Grammophon label. They are the collection of a late relatives, and we have no idea how to go about selling these or know how much any of these are worth. Any help would be gratefully appreciated?


You could try selling them on amazon.com. Usually, there are some offers of used discs for every release and you can orient yourself according to these prices.


----------



## Won (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for your help. It's just such a lot of discs and just don't want to give them away.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You may see some used discs on Amazon for very high prices. Absurd prices. The CD may be rare and in demand, but more likely somebody's just fishing for a buyer rich (or dumb) enough not to care about the price. In such cases, you may want to check ebay as well.


----------



## Won (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes I agree, I am not interested in ripping people off, would just like to get what the discs are worth. I shall certainly look into amazon and ebay and judge accordingly. My late Uncle was so passionate about his music collection, I couldn't bear to just give these away.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Won said:


> Yes I agree, I am not interested in ripping people off, would just like to get what the discs are worth. I shall certainly look into amazon and ebay and judge accordingly. My late Uncle was so passionate about his music collection, I couldn't bear to just give these away.


Well, if I may suggest -- a lot of very good classical CDs are selling for a penny or not too much more. You may well have a lot of discs you can sell only at a loss, particularly considering Amazon's fees and the value of your own time. These can be nicely recycled by contributing them to a thrift store or even to one of those struggling shops selling used recordings. Hopefully they'll find new and appreciative homes.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Or you could consider donating them to a library. Or, even more controversially, you could consider actually listening to them?


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Won - You've piqued my curiosity; if you eventually choose to sell on the internet, please notify us in this thread when you've inventoried the collection and where you've posted for sale! Thanks/Katie


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Instead of selling the collection off why not take a year to listen to them? You might find that the value to you is above cost. You have a treasure in your possession and obviously have no idea what you have! We can always use another classical music lover in our midst.

Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Which city/country are you in? Someone here might want to drive over and make an offer, if they're local.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

As mentioned you may be better advised to hang on to the collection if you are developing an interest in classical music - certainly on that label you have the cream of classical musicians & many of the best recordings.
If you are intent on selling my advise is to sell as a whole rather than individual items, it is easier and takes far less time, I know from experience how long it takes to list a couple of CDs on EBay! Also, you will find the pick of the bunch goes first and then you are left with a load of stuff people won't want - obscure composers or a rare not so good performance. If you have such a thing as an independent second-hand record store within driving distance it might be worth taking a day off or do list and sell to store over the net.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll take them all off your hands for 20 bucks. There. Problem solved.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll do it for $19.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Used CD/record stores around here often purchase large lots from estates and such. You may want to look into that option if you have any such stores near you. You'll probably get less money than if you sold them individually (and the store you're selling them to will probably not want to buy them all), but it may be less of a hassle.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the most interesting thread of all time.

:lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Sudonim said:


> I'll take them all off your hands for 20 bucks. There. Problem solved.


I'll raise it 50 - pounds, euro, roubles, dollars .... whatever :tiphat:


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> This is the most interesting thread of all time.
> 
> :lol:


Or the most recently intriguing...where'd you go, Won? If nothing else, how 'bout ya lay out parts of the collection across the dining room table and upload a few photos for our perusal...incidentally, any box sets??? This may be the ultimate tease thread ... cheeky lad!/K


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Guess he was Won and Done...


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Your uncle may have preferred the collection to go to an enthusiast rather than accepting vulgar money for a fraction of their real worth.








I am an enthusiast.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am an even more enthusiastic enthusiast.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> This is the most interesting thread of all time.
> 
> :lol:


Shhhhh....don't ruin it for me. I may get a million CDs for $19 or 25 Euros.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Won said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this site. I have a collection of 1400+ CDs most are Deutsche Grammophon label. They are the collection of a late relatives, and we have no idea how to go about selling these or know how much any of these are worth. Any help would be gratefully appreciated?


If you sell them to a used CD/LP retailer, you'll be lucky to get prices ranging from $1 to $3, primarily relating to their original price category, for instance, super-budget, budget, mid-price, full-price, premium.

As others have suggested, eBay and Amazon Marketplace are options. You can roughly guage their individual price points by perusing the for sales. For this option, you must become a retailer yourself, dealing with packaging, returns, etc. To be successful in this regard, it helps to be honest, efficient, and friendly. Be aware that it could take considerable time to clear your inventory by this mail-order method.

Another option is to make a list of them, and post a notice here and at other classical music forums of their availability. I'd be interested in viewing such a list via my TC PM, and making offers on anything I like, which would be considerably more than the aforementioned $1 - $3.

Good luck. :tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Have low expectations. The used CD market is flooded now that people have moved to non-physical ways of storing music, so most CDs on the big labels, no matter how fine, are not worth much to dealers or online. You can look up individual ones on Amazon and other sites to find the exceptions, but there are costs in time and money to selling through those channels (I've been doing it for some time so I know whereof I speak). If you get personal offers here on TC, be pleased that the CDs will find a good home.


----------

